# DIY Cichlid Condos



## Merc Dr. (Jun 4, 2013)

I started this project because I have a 90gal tank and all my Mbuna caves were on the bottom of the tank and I wanted to stretch it upwards. I had seen people create caves from PVC and background using concrete. I decide to combine the two for these "Condos". 

I started with various diameters and sizes of PVC. I glued them together using tank silicone. I had to do this over the course of a couple days. I would glue a couple pieces together and prop it up/balance the pieces. I'd wait a day and glue a couple more. This doesn't need to be a strong structure because the silicone is just for placement of the pieces. Once you spread the concrete, it will hold the structure together.

Once it was all glued together, I mixed a half of a bucket of Quickrete. Get it to the consistency of mashed potatoes. Now, don't be afraid to get your hands dirty. The quickrete washes right off. I tried with a trowel and it was useless. I switched to just using my hands and packed it on. The quickrete may not stick to all surfaces, but this is just the first coat. The second coat will build on this base coat. It states on the directions to keep the quickrete moist for a few hours. This is important because it will start to dry out and develop cracks if you don't. I did this by putting water in a clean spray bottle and gently spraying it on every 1/2 hour or so for a few hours. Let it dry for 24hours before adding the second coat and repeat the spraying technique.

One tip I would offer is to paint the inside of the PVC with a fish safe paint before starting. I tried to smear a little quickrete in the tubes to hide the white, but would use paint if I were to do again.

Once I have let it dry for a couple days, I'll soak it in a bucket with some Barrier and tank water for a couple days. I'll post more pics once it's in the tank.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jun 4, 2013)

I may try to add another coat to smooth it out a little or just leave it for a more natural look. I will try to lightly hammer the sharp tip that protrude to prevent the fish from getting scratched up. The pin holes in the concrete were caused by putting too much water in my second coat and using a mortar mixer. What you see is a result of the air bubbles coming to the surface.


----------



## Rumjahn (Aug 5, 2013)

Update on how this worked out for you? Would love to see pics of how it looks in the tank. I think the holes are awesome, and would have thought you did that on purpose. It makes the whole structure look organic.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice build and great way to hide the pipe ,yet make simple tunnels.I like the look of the air bubbles also.
You may need to seal the concrete if it leaches to much for the tank to handle.


----------



## arnoldrew (Aug 19, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Nice build and great way to hide the pipe ,yet make simple tunnels.I like the look of the air bubbles also.
> You may need to seal the concrete if it leaches to much for the tank to handle.


Do you mean the concrete would leech minerals or something into the water? What would one use to seal it that would be safe for fish?


----------

